# Sheepherder's Wagon



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Built a sheepherder's wagon for the layout.

I used a GME kit and modified it to look a little more modern. Replaced the wood spoke wagon wheels with rubber wheels and replaced the canvas roof with metal. I'm going for an early 1950's look.

Weathering will be done when I get to the layout in Colorado. I'll also add a smoke pipe in the back.



















The plan is to put it where the pickup is in this photo:


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

That's really looking good. I was really into "Gypsy" caravans for a while and that looks like it will really set the scene nicely. Is it supposed to be horse-drawn, or will it be "hitched" to the pickup?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a great idea! Our patrons have to do the sheep right in the stock car with no privacy.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

riderdan said:


> Is it supposed to be horse-drawn, or will it be "hitched" to the pickup?


"Hitched" to the pickup.

Kind of like this:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

toddalin said:


> That's a great idea! Our patrons have to do the sheep right in the stock car with no privacy.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a photo showing steps and some of the inside:


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

That takes me back some years  I used to live in La Puente in Southern California. Our house was at the end of a dead end street that was next to a Jr High School and beyond that a bunch of wheat fields and orchards. Every year I would see one of those parked in the upper fields when the sheep where brought in to clear the fields after harvesting. I was cool watching the dogs work.


----------

